# EOD Challenge HS80 Porn - Let's hear yours



## Rockproof (Jan 12, 2013)

Put this one the General form but got no feedback so posting up on Honda page to see if anyone has some good EOD stories...


Anyone else tackles extreme EOD? I live on a street where, at most, houses have a one car driveway. With kids in the teens, I and my immediate neighbors probably have a combination of 12 cars parked in the street. Snow plow comes down the street and everyone gets plowed in. 

So out comes my HS80, which will take all of that EOD and launch it over the tops of the cars and into everyone's front yards. All told, between three houses and all of the cars, I would estimate that 300+ feet of EOD is cleared after every storm. This Honda has never missed a beat and has chewed through the worst of this heavy, wet (and sometimes partially frozen) slop for years. She just grunts and throws. Anyone in the same boat as me? Below picture shows about one third of the EOD I clear per storm.

Little video of my street. Caught the street before the plows came as this was a deep one (EOD would have been a 4' high probably)...


----------



## 132619 (Nov 20, 2018)

think this is our worst, eltoro just kept eating it up


----------



## tabora (Mar 1, 2017)

Here's my HS80's last hurrah on February 13, 2017 (after 30 years of fun)... The impeller bearing exploded and the auger drive pulley broke right at the end of blowing everything out. Purchased the HSS1332ATD the next week while I waited for parts for the HS80, and joined this forum! I fired up the HS80 today (still one pull as usual), drove it out to the storage shed and moved the big boy up to the garage to take its place.


----------



## nwcove (Mar 2, 2015)

heres some nasty eod........it retired my old mtd 10/29.


----------



## orangputeh (Nov 24, 2016)

I'll put my HS80 against just about anything. and that was last year. now it has an impeller kit.

little tank that could.

I'll have to learn how to make a video


----------



## aldfam4 (Dec 25, 2016)

how about this? EOD was worse.


----------



## Rockproof (Jan 12, 2013)

aldfam4 said:


> how about this? EOD was worse.


 That's some depth there!


----------



## FLSTN (Sep 19, 2014)

The 80 goes through anything, a real workhorse... just a remarkable machine.


----------



## 132619 (Nov 20, 2018)

you know it's bad when they plow using one of these, heaven help if they drop it in your driveway


----------



## aldfam4 (Dec 25, 2016)

nwcove said:


> heres some nasty eod........it retired my old mtd 10/29.


That's a job for a Payloader!!!


----------



## aldfam4 (Dec 25, 2016)

Rockproof said:


> That's some depth there!


That storm, albeit awhile ago left me with a very sore back and my 1st hemorrhoid!:surprise:


----------



## russ01915 (Dec 18, 2013)

It's a bulldozer! It's a blower! It's a what?


----------



## Rockproof (Jan 12, 2013)

russ01915 said:


> It's a bulldozer! It's a blower! It's a what?
> http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=sIqr6_AV_hw



I saw that one. Creative way to move mulch (I'm guessing). Move to where? Not sure.


----------



## drmerdp (Feb 9, 2014)

That vid reminds me of the consumer reports testing method of wet sawdust. 


Here’s a vid of my HSS928 before the GX390 swap. Little bit of EOD in the beginning.


----------



## drmerdp (Feb 9, 2014)

Here’s an oldie but a goodie, Honda Salt Blower


----------



## tabora (Mar 1, 2017)

drmerdp said:


> Here’s an oldie but a goodie, Honda Salt Blower


Makes me cringe every time I see it... My 1986 HS80 is mechanically almost perfect, but the EOD salt has done its worst to the bucket and fuel tank.


----------



## Golfergordy (Oct 29, 2014)

The Chicago area storm of approx. 11/26/18 was about 6"-8". I was out of town and returned on the evening of 11/27. On 11/28 I determined that the depth of snow was too deep for my HS621, so I used my 28" 2-stage craftsman, which did a great job until I came to the EOD, which was 2' high and frozen solid - the craftsman couldn't make a dent into it, so I threw some salt onto the EOD and waited until the next day, when I used an ice chopper which did the trick, but only after much chopping and shoveling. A few days later my sciatic nerve hurt so much that I could hardly walk. I didn't leave my house again until Dec. 21st (except for 2-times on crutches to go to the doctor). I'm still walking with a slight limp but getting a bit better each day. Luckily there hasn't been any snow since 11/26, but when it comes again I'll be ready to blow it away before it freezes.


----------

